# overwintering top bar



## beesquad15 (Nov 5, 2014)

Last week when I opened my top bar hive there was a bunch of empty comb and hardly any stores! Which is not enough for them to over winter I think. Does anyone have any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

FEED them heavily with 2:1 as fast as you can, and put a sugar brick in there for them as well.


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

Phil Chandler has a video on youtube on how to make soft fondant that you can put into combs & move next to the cluster so they can feed easier.


----------



## Native Bee (Feb 28, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience feeding dry sugar to a top bar hive? I'm afraid it's getting too cold where I am for my bees to dehydrate the 2:1 syrup I'm giving them. To feed the syrup I created a board that is the width of two top bars (2 x 1.5") with a 1.75" hole in the middle to allow for a 2 gallon bucket to sit on top.

I was thinking I could just set a medium 8 frame super on top of that and lay down some newspaper and pour sugar on top kind of like how Michael Bush does it. I could just as easily put some fondant on top rather than the sugar and also cover it with the medium 8 frame super with lid but I like the idea of just using sugar since it sounds easier. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Make a frame feeder to fit the top bar hive. Fill it with dry sugar and put it next to the cluster.


----------



## Native Bee (Feb 28, 2014)

That's an ingenious idea. Thanks Mr. Bush. I feel honored to hear from you.


----------



## Marysia2 (May 23, 2014)

Native Bee said:


> That's an ingenious idea. Thanks Mr. Bush. I feel honored to hear from you.


Ingenious maybe, but I'm not talented in the woodworking arena, so how would you do that????


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Most of woodworking is working out the template for what you need. A piece of cardboard can be cut until it fits the inside of the top bar hive and protrudes up to the top of the top bars. You can even add paper back on if you take off too much with some tape or glue and then cut again. Once you have a template of the cross section of the hive, you can cut two pieces of luan that size exactly. Then you can cut some access on one of them (drill some holes, cut a section out etc.) Now you can see where this goes on a top bar by putting the bar in the hive and the plywood on one side and then nail it into the top bar in that position. Now put the plywood on the other side and nail that one into position. Now, by trial and error and cardbard make a template for the bottom bar of your feeder and cut a one by that size (basically a slightly shorter piece like the top bar). Now you cut some to fit the sides and nail them into position. If you want it waterproof (so you can feed syrup), then line the inside with paraffin or beewax by melting it and rolling it around in there. Otherwise, just put the dry sugar in and put it next to the cluster. Another method is to take a mailer (like fed-ex or Express mail) and fold the corners to get it into the box and fill that with sugar and put it next to the cluster with a few slits in it for access. It can also be filled with crystallized honey. Liquid won't work in the folder feeder.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Fondant on a top bar comb. It has to be spread before the fondant sets up and hardens but not too hot that it melts the comb.


----------

